# For the people around Rochester NY/Brightstar



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

When I went to buy my dog food yesterday--after having bought food from this place for about a year--I was just told that without any extra cost to me--they'll donate 5% of the sale to any pet shelter that they have listed, I just have to pick one.

And the first thing that popped out of my mouth was Brightstar!
Sure enough it's on the list. 

Now does the money actually go to Brightstar? Anyone from Brightstar that can answer this?
It's Pet Saver Superstore on Ridge Rd.


----------



## kularing (Aug 24, 2006)

Yes, they send us 5% of your purchase. 

Thank you so much for thinking of us!!!!!


----------

